
Ask HN: Tips for a minimalistic style blog? Please - primMK
Hi,<p>I am looking to create a blog (mostly essays, sometimes with illustrations) but I&#x27;d like a very minimalistic design, easy to read and something that looks really clean. Do you have tips in order to build that ? (i am a total beginner) Thanks very much !!!
======
primMK
to clarify this is what i mean by minimalistic and clean :
[https://hey.com/](https://hey.com/)

